# Sticky  How To Ship Bettas



## Zenandra

How To Ship Fish

*What you will need:*
- Shipping bags
- A heat pack
- Styrofoam
- Packing materical such as bubble wrap or foam shipping beads
- Newspaper
- Tape
- Shipping Box

*Step One:* Take the Styrofoam and cut it so that it can line all sides of the shipping box, top, bottom and all four sides, and then add you packing material. 











*Step Two:* Take your shipping bags( you will need 2 per fish) and place the fish you wish to ship in a bag along with water from the tank they are in. _Always use their tank water, not fresh water, they’re less likely to stress out that way._ Fill the bag about 1/3 of the way, just enough to cover the fish and give them a bit of room for movement. Tie the bag shut, making sure to trap plenty of air in the bag. 










Then flip the bag and fish upside down and, tied side first, place the bag inside of the second shipping bag.










Then tie the second bag tightly, and your fishie is already to go.











*Step Three:* Place the fish inside the shipping box, making sure the shipping bag and fish are snug in the box and that they won’t move around too much once the box is sealed.











*Step Four:* Take the heat pack remove the outer plastic covering and activate the heat pack.


















Wrap the heat pack in a layer of newpaper (I’ve used looseleaf to demonstrate because I don’t have any newspaper at the moment) and then tape the newspaper covered heat pack to the piece of Styrofoam that will cover the top of the package.



















*Step Five:* Place the last piece of Styrofoam on top and tape up the box and ship out the package.



















*Some Useful Shipping Tips:*

- Fast the fish for a couple of days before shipping. This will decrease their chance of becoming constipated and developing swim bladder issues due to the stress from shipping.
- Its not necessary to mark the box being shipping with “fragile” and “live fish” I have personally shipped fish both ways with no problem so it’s a personal preference.


----------



## DragonFish

Oh, what a wonderful thread!!  Thank you so much Zen!!! This will save me the trouble of going and hunting down all the other places where I'd read about shipping before come selling age for my babies <3


----------



## JamieTron

Good post  useful because I have to move to a new province this month and winter in Canada...well you know lol. But do you know where to get those little heat pads?? 

I am driving so it shouldn't be too bad if I can't find them because they will be on my knee, it's just roughly a 3 hour drive, just thought they could be used as precaution


----------



## dramaqueen

I got mine from Marinedepot.com.


----------



## JamieTron

oooh okay thanks drama


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome!


----------



## dr2b

Isn't this already a thread in the breeding section?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think MrVampire posted one on how to ship fish in the breeding section.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/bagging-shipping-bettas-26589/


----------



## dr2b

Yeah that's what I thought... heck my mind has been so shot lately - I wasn't sure if I was correct or if I dreamed it haha. Darn school


----------



## Synthisis

Good post... but how I wish people would search before posting. Now we have more duplicates.


----------



## HopeInHeart

Are the heat packs the same thing as hand and toe warmers? Or are they different?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think they are pretty similar but I've never seen the hand warmers.


----------



## dr2b

I knew I saw these pictures before: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread....packing&page=2

If you are going to use someone's work - ALWAYS credit them to it....


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree!


----------



## DefyingGravity

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Zenandra have a different user name originally? Or is that another member?


----------



## MrVampire181

I just thought I'd bump this thread and point out a few things. 

First the fish has too much water in the bag, the post does say fill the bag with 1/3 water but the fish in the pic has too much water. Unless you plan on shipping your fish horizontally (laying on their sides, this is how that Thai and Linda Olson ship) only fill your bag 1/3 of the way with water.

Second heat rises so it's smart to place the heat pack wrapped in newspaper on the bottom of the box. Remember heat packs can get up to 150*F so it's extrememely important not to let the heat pack come into contact with the fish bag. But you can also tape it to the box lid like in this post.

Third is you don't want the fish's bag to feel like a balloon, you want to leave it a little squishy so it can expand during shipping.

A good tip I got from the IBC handbook is to place each bag in a brown paper bag and roll it up...this keeps the fish isolated and insulated. You can also roll the bags in news paper. 

Here's some good videos on shipping fish:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4BOxO55TY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6i3-SbZwMc&feature=related

(Part 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noITPnaAqHY&feature=related
(Part 2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHjauKYqYdo&feature=related

(Part 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgmrnM3-HtQ&feature=related
(Part 2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKZKmCi51OQ&feature=related
(Part 3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICU933UgE8s&feature=related

*Most of the videos are not for bettas. Remember to adjust the methods of shipment to fit bettas.


----------



## DazzleKitty

I have always wondered how you guys do this. I have had a dog 'shipped' to me (aka flown to me, haha!). But I had no idea how you guys did fish. Very interesting.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup, it's pretty simple, bettas are very good travelers. I've only shipped a few times but I have had many shipped to me, not one DOA.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

Another good thing to remember is only ship fish monday-wensday
This makes sure your fish dont get left at the post office over the weekend.
And then like others said, You only want a couple spoon fulls of water in the bag, Bettas breath air, actually that is where they get most of there air is from the surface not the water, This is what allows them to be in dirty water and stuff. Anyway my friend owns a pet store and when the bettas come in. There in a bag with a couple spoon fulls of water, Just enought to keep the fish wet and the rest is AIR... Because other fish breath air from the water, You need to put a lot of water in the bag and a lot of air if there being shipped far. But a betta needs a lot of air space and a little of water, Just enough to keep them wet. They need a lot of air in the bag so they dont run out... They will use up air in a shipping bag faster than any fish...


----------



## MrVampire181

Bettas also only use so much air so that in transit there's enough air to last a betta weeks!


----------



## FloridaBettas239

I never heard that, So you would leave your betta in a sealed bag for weeks?
Anyway even if the betta made it, The bad part is. And this is where bettas that bite there tail during shipping. They are sitting in the dark, In a little bag with there tail hitting them in the face some times. They don't no which way is up. Could you imagin if you were locked in a black room that you couldn't see your hand in front of your face, And then the room is tossed around getting shipped to another country or state.. Very stressful and crazy..


----------



## MrVampire181

I was just saying that, should there be a delay in the mail the fish would survive at least a week or more. I wouldn't leave a betta in a bag longer than they need to be but I have kept imports in then for up to 3 days during acclimation (insanely slow).

Also if you lay the bag flat in the box it gives them a bit more room, and a little less depth so they can just lift their head to take a breath and their fins won't be smacked around as much. I've never had a betta arrive with shredded fins when shipped this way.


----------



## jschristian44

now THAT is how you ship a package. so clean.


----------



## Franky33

As I have seen, the heat pack is only good for 40 hours. I will travel on a boat which will last to 3 days, does it is still okay to used heat packs? or I will just replace it after 40 hours. It might get stressed. Please advice?


----------



## Lion Mom

They make 72 hour heat packs.


----------



## RayneForhest

I was wondering how this all worked. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Do you need a heat pack if your shipping in the USA? 


Love the post!!


----------



## Tisia

depends on the temperature


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Mkay, so let's say I'm shipping to Wisconsin? Yes or no?


----------



## Shimizoki

Being how its up north... I would imagine so. But if you were shipping from Florida to Texas... maybe not.


----------



## Lion Mom

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Mkay, so let's say I'm shipping to Wisconsin? Yes or no?


I live in N.E. Wisconsin and we are having HEAT here - so no heat pack!!!!


----------



## lessandler

*shipping transit time*

Is it normal to for a betta from aquabid in thailand to take 4 days to get to your door? I had one arrive with ammonia burns so I would like to know if the amount of time it took to ship resulted in the burns. 

Also the transhipper said it was her custom to not change the water and ship the fish 2-3 day to me after it had already taken 2 days to ship from thailand. But I requested that it be sent asap and got the fish in a total of 4 days.


----------



## mjoy79

lessandler said:


> Is it normal to for a betta from aquabid in thailand to take 4 days to get to your door? I had one arrive with ammonia burns so I would like to know if the amount of time it took to ship resulted in the burns.
> 
> Also the transhipper said it was her custom to not change the water and ship the fish 2-3 day to me after it had already taken 2 days to ship from thailand. But I requested that it be sent asap and got the fish in a total of 4 days.


oh man. Now I wonder who your transhipper was. I emailed mine on Saturday and haven't heard back from her yet about the amount of shipping cost. My betta was sent 7/17 from Thailand. I'm super nervous he's going to show up dead or sick  Maybe I should just stick to pet store fishies. They're less nervewracking lol


----------



## lessandler

*my aquabid shipment experience*

Well... I feel bad about ratting her out, but Julie Tran in San Jose. I am debating whether to use her again because she is the closest to me. But the next time I plan on driving down to get him, I cannot drive to anyone else. This last time I couldn't becuase it was my best friend's birthday and I could hear the shock and hurt in her voice when I said I might miss it for a fish (I guess some people don't understand the obsession :roll

I guess it is par for the course about the wc, becuase the transhipper could then be responsible for the death of the fish if the parameters are too different. I just assumed that since I was paying over $30 for shipping and she is 3 hours away that it was same day rush or something, but I guess that is not the case.

I don't mean to insinuate it was her fault, I do feel that since there were parasites in the fish as well, the breeder was not the best. Perhaps the water wasn't as pristine as it could be and I stupidly did not test the levels before removing him (I actually paid someone watching my house have to acclimate him, something I definitely regret giving better instructions on) I was just trying to find out what is the standard shipping practices. 

Also I was surprised to find that there were no indications on the package that it contained a live animal. Even when I have plants shipped to me they indicate there is a live plant. I can understand not labeling from another country or out of state so it doesn't get embroiled in customs, but shouldn't it be labeled? It was over 90 degrees that day in both our cities and no cold pack.

Anyway I would contact your transhipper and make sure to explain which shipping method you would like. In my case it cost like $5 more to get it a day faster and I thought that was a no brainer, but it wasn't presented to me as an option from the start, I had to ask. 

Also if you are having either warm or cold weather ask for an appropriate pack. Again it might cost extra, but your transhipper may not offer it without your asking. I think she was used to more experienced aquabidders and had a big shipment because she first asked "you are getting 7 right?" and I only got one. 

I have heard great things about Linda and Jennifer so if you got them I think you are in good hands.

Whatever you do, I wouldn't regret your decision and don't mean to cause you alarm. He is the one in your avatar yes? He is a beaut!:-D And I am sure you will love him.


----------



## Lion Mom

I have never purchased a fish from overseas, but I HAVE purchased fish from Jennifer that were imported. Nothing but GOOD to say about my experiences with her. 

I am very sorry you had trouble with your order.


----------



## lessandler

BTW mJoy79, The breeder immediately offered to send another fish and I am sure most if not all will if it arrives dead or seriously ill. The breeder didn't even have live guarantee or anything on his page and offered to give me a fish before I realized he was full of parasites even, just based on ammonia burn. My fish is alive and recovering and I am not a breeder with a ton of tanks and space so I declined the offer for a free fish. 

I also didn't want to go through the heartache of another sick fish. I have done betta "rescue" in the past, but I feel that for the time being that is better left to those with more knowledge, time and room than I. Props to those who do though.


----------



## mjoy79

My heart sunk a little when you told me who your transshipper was. I have the same one. When did you first hear from her? I have yet to hear from her so I assume she hasn't received my fish but now I'm worried she has and he's just sitting there or something 
I don't think we had the same breeder because mine has a DOA policy on his website.
How's your new little guy doing? Do you have a picture of him?
The fish in my avatar is the one I ordered and is in shipment. I know he won't look like that for a little while at least but hope I can make him happy and healthy in his new home - just praying his arrival is safe!


----------



## lessandler

I looked again and he does have a DOA policy that you photograph it before opening, but not a sick or replacement mention. He is elegantbetta and was reasonable and responsive and the fish is beautiful, but my fish did have gill and skin flukes. The parasites probably did not manifest until the stress of the ammonia poisoning and were not apparent before shipping. He is the fish in my avatar, but is missing some of his caudal fin and some scales right now so doesn't look like that but is on the mend and very active and healthy now.

I am sorry to scare you. She may be just as good as anyone else, I don't know it was my first aquabid purchase. She did take a while to get back to be by email everytime I communicated with her. But she seemed more responsive through the phone. I would definitely communicate that you want the fastest shipping possible and inquire about temperature packs if you need it.

Where are you located? Some listings say she is in Sacramento, but she is actually located in San Jose and said I was welcome to pick it up in person. If I use her again that is definitely what I will do.

I feel so bad I made your heart sink (*sniff). But hopefully with some communication you can avoid my troubles.


----------



## betta dude

wow how do you know that


----------



## mjoy79

lessandler said:


> I looked again and he does have a DOA policy that you photograph it before opening, but not a sick or replacement mention. He is elegantbetta and was reasonable and responsive and the fish is beautiful, but my fish did have gill and skin flukes. The parasites probably did not manifest until the stress of the ammonia poisoning and were not apparent before shipping. He is the fish in my avatar, but is missing some of his caudal fin and some scales right now so doesn't look like that but is on the mend and very active and healthy now.
> 
> I am sorry to scare you. She may be just as good as anyone else, I don't know it was my first aquabid purchase. She did take a while to get back to be by email everytime I communicated with her. But she seemed more responsive through the phone. I would definitely communicate that you want the fastest shipping possible and inquire about temperature packs if you need it.
> 
> Where are you located? Some listings say she is in Sacramento, but she is actually located in San Jose and said I was welcome to pick it up in person. If I use her again that is definitely what I will do.
> 
> I feel so bad I made your heart sink (*sniff). But hopefully with some communication you can avoid my troubles.


Aww its ok. I'm just worried about my little Joey. My breeder is bettaakapes and he was very responsive and nice. I'm going to give Julie a call in a little while to see if she has gotten my betta and tell her to expedite shipping and put in a cool pack - I live in Dallas. I should have selected a transshiper based on location but since I had no idea it would matter, the breeder said he was shipping to Julie Tran next, so I said ok to put my fish with that shipment. 
Bettaakapes didn't use any local (to me) transshipers though - I think the closest one to me is in Colorado - so driving to pick up isn't an option. I may either just stay with pet store fish in the future, or order straight from a USA breeder/shipper with a good reputation. We'll see...


----------



## mjoy79

ok. I'm starting to get upset. I've emailed and called the transshipper and have received no response. I read that it takes a day to get the fish from Thailand to the states so she should have received it yesterday and I certainly should have heard from her already  Do you think the breeder will be able to help??


----------



## lessandler

When I got Floyd I was notified by the seller that he had shipped the betta June 19. I got contacted by Julie the same day that it would arrive to her the following day Monday June 20th. So yeah according to them it only took one day. She told me she ships on tuesdays, the morning after the shipment arrives.... So she probably shipped him already yesterday and hopefully because it must obviously be hot in dallas that she took the initiative to add a cold pack.

My guess is she shipped 2-3 day priority and you should get the fish before the end of the week. Sure would be nice if she called you about it or gave you a tracking number I agree. And I totally understand your worry... I probably would be freaking to be honest, but I am neurotic about my pets. 

Anyway I would test the water he comes in for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates and especially ph. I was told that in thailand the fish are bred in acidic conditions with IAL, so if you have alkaline water, have some RO on hand to try to acclimate him better. When I get mine I plan on putting betta spa in the QT tank. Has IAL and some salt, and will make the tank darker.

Also he will have been in the dark literally for days so don't turn the lights on him for a while and try to keep his tank dark.

Hang in there Joey! You're almost home


----------



## mjoy79

Well I contacted the breeder and he was good and emailed Julie and told her he wanted to make sure I had a good first experience (I made sure to tell him this was my first time importing a fish, lol). I heard from Julie not long later. She said my email had gone to her spam box. She sent me details about how much the shipping would be ($36 including fees). I wrote her back asking if the $28 shipping was the fastest possible and in the memo of the paypal payment I asked if possible please include a cold pack since I live in 100+ tempuratures. Weird that she contacted you first but she had to wait 3 days to check her spam box to find my email. I'm sure I'll get him - probably tomorrow but I'm super worried about his condition.
How long do you think I should acclimate him?


----------



## mjoy79

lessandler said:


> Anyway I would test the water he comes in for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates and especially ph. I was told that in thailand the fish are bred in acidic conditions with IAL, so if you have alkaline water, have some RO on hand to try to acclimate him better. When I get mine I plan on putting betta spa in the QT tank. Has IAL and some salt, and will make the tank darker.


by the way, I have not much knowledge of what you're talking about in this paragraph - with all the accronyms (except i think QT is quarantine).
I'm going to the pet store tonight to get what I need to get him settled in. I've had his tank set up since the weekend and the filter running the whole time. Putting a heater in it tonight too.
I hope that Petsmart has what I need to acclimate a Thai fish


----------



## indjo

lessandler is trying to say that water condition in Thai is more acidic than the US. Use RO (pure water with neutral pH) if your water is more alkaline to acclimate your new betta. IAL (indian almond leaves) can be substituted with oak leaves or black water and works as sort of a sedative as well as anti parasites. It also reduces the acidic level of water (pH). 

When acclimating, leave the bag floating in the new water for at least 15 minutes. This should make temp. of both water the same thus avoid temp. shock. Then open the bag and add some tank water very slowly. This should avoid water pram shock. 

Your betta just traveled thousands of miles and spent days in a tiny amount of water. He would have been fasted 1-2 days before shipping and during his trip. So he will be weak. This is where the IAL and salt helps his immune system.

Do not feed immediately. Wait until he perks up a bit then feed a very small amount of food. Add more ration the following day .... and so on until regular amount.

Congrats on your new betta and good luck.


----------



## mjoy79

indjo said:


> lessandler is trying to say that water condition in Thai is more acidic than the US. Use RO (pure water with neutral pH) if your water is more alkaline to acclimate your new betta. IAL (indian almond leaves) can be substituted with oak leaves or black water and works as sort of a sedative as well as anti parasites. It also reduces the acidic level of water (pH).
> 
> When acclimating, leave the bag floating in the new water for at least 15 minutes. This should make temp. of both water the same thus avoid temp. shock. Then open the bag and add some tank water very slowly. This should avoid water pram shock.
> 
> Your betta just traveled thousands of miles and spent days in a tiny amount of water. He would have been fasted 1-2 days before shipping and during his trip. So he will be weak. This is where the IAL and salt helps his immune system.
> 
> Do not feed immediately. Wait until he perks up a bit then feed a very small amount of food. Add more ration the following day .... and so on until regular amount.
> 
> Congrats on your new betta and good luck.


 
AWESOME! Thank you! By the way, love the fish in your avatar. Beautiful!


----------



## indjo

Almost forgot: it's best not to pour the old water into the new home but move the betta into the new tank after it has been acclimated.


----------



## lessandler

*acclimation link*

Sorry for the confusing acronyms, thanks for clarification injo. 

Here is a link on acclimating that I thought was pretty thorough:

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/selectingfish/a/acclimate.htm

Glad to hear you made contact. Your breeder sounds really great on communication. It's nice that he made you feel more important as a aquabid virgin becuase I imagine for some people, particularly transhippers, that it might be percieved as more work and therefore less important.

In my first communication with her I did say that I was interested in purchasing multiple bettas in the future (true but I am not gonna start a farm or anything) in the hopes she'd be nice to me. Guess that worked because she was more responsive in my case.


----------



## NCBetta

Good Information and that is the coolest looking betta in the picture. I love the green fins.


----------



## mjoy79

I finally got confirmation that Joey was shipped. He's scheduled to arrive tomorrow at 3PM. (5 days of being in a dark box?!) I had texted and emailed her before that asking about it with no response. If I do ever choose to go through a breeder again, I will ask that the transshiper not be her. But at this point, I'll be happy with a fish that is alive.

Thank you for that link. I'll follow the instructions tomorrow when I get him. I got pH testers today at the Pet store.

Strangely enough, I got notifications for what appears to be 2 packages. It could be a mistake, because one shows that Joey is in transit and the other shows that the package hasn't left the building. For a minute there, I was thinking she decided to send me another fish, either because of the trouble or thinking there is a chance mine might die.


----------



## lessandler

Just another quick thing if you haven't already used the ph testers... I find (and I think this is universally true) that if you got the paper dip test strips are so far off from actual readings (taken with liquid API master's kit) so as to render them useless. In my case I found the ph to be off nearly an entire point. 

But I suppose if you use the same method for both waters it may work? Did not test this theory though...

Well you are better educated than I about proper acclimation (didn't see the link until after) and shipping care so I think Joey is in good hands. Do wait a few days before posting happy glowing reviews to the seller and transhipper though. It often takes 2-3 days for the effect of ammonia burn to be apparent.

Oh and RO, since that acronym wasn't clarified is reverse osmosis water. It's pretty cheap at any drug store. I wouldn't use it as your sole source of water though because it has no mineral content and it detrimental in the long run. If you don't use oak leaves, or a blackwater extract of some sort, I would recommend some aquarium salt, but it is not totally necessary. Just some nice clean ph neutral warm water will do wonders.

And post some pics after a day or so when you can put the light on


----------



## mjoy79

Well he made the trip. Its good to have him home. I can tell the stress really got to him though. He's taken a bite out of some of his fins . He's real mad right now - he wants to get in his tank! But I have to make sure he doesn't go into shock. I'm not doing very well (IMO) because I forgot to test his water before I added some of mine to his bag. I only tested my water. so its pointless now. But I think I'll add to his bag every 15 minutes for about an hour and then let him free. I do hope his fins grow back!
I tried to find some of those leaves at the pet store and couldn't find them. I wish the breeder had put some in with the fish - I read its an anti-stress for the fish


----------



## lessandler

Glad to hear of his safe arrival!!

If you have any questions about his quarantine and care after shipment I think maybe you should start a new thread and perhaps some betta experts can jump in.

Look forward to his speedy recovery


----------



## betta lover1507

wow where do you by warmers???


----------



## Mohan85

really awesome post, thank you for posting it!


----------



## jman828

Good guide and easy to follow. Perfect for people who are selling their spawn for info. Good job


----------



## MrVampire181

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=44187

Just thought I'd add a bit more info


----------



## EvilVOG

Question: When to use heat pads and when not to? like what outside temp?


----------



## MrVampire181

I use heat packs from October to mid April. Heat packs can kill though so use plenty of "stuff" between it and the bags. I use two pieces of paper over the heat pack, a plastic liner, and shredded paper in the liner, then I add the bags.


----------



## EvilVOG

Thanks, i ran into the overheat problem, i was shipping to Alaska and it was mid 40's-50's when i shipped out, having never sent to alaska i went cautious and used the longer heat pad, and the temp jumped to 80's and 90's midway through transit.


----------



## MrVampire181

The 72 hour heat packs are excellent for Priority in the winter. Linda Olson uses the 40 hour on all shipments but the shorter the time the hotter they get. A 72 hour takes a few days to reach maximum temperature and can burn for almost a week in a 1 inch styro lined 7x7x6 box (I experimented).


----------



## Sena Hansler

listen to Mr V :lol: he knows his stuff.


----------



## Coppermoon

I'm on page 5 and I have seen no mention of not enough packing material in that box. If the box got turned upside down, the fish would be touching the heat pack!..and it would be bouncing around.

If I'm shipping in winter, I'll use a 24hr heat pack and ship express. If buyer wants priority in winter...sorry you can't have my fish.

Lori


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm actually working on new stickies for several topics, this will be one of them


----------



## Liquid

Shouldn't the heat pad go _under_ the bag so that the heat rises upwards and warms the bag up more?


----------



## MrVampire181

There's debate on where the heat pack should go. Linda Olson (transhipper in the US) puts them under, however the heat pack instructions say to place them on the box lid. I've done experiments with them and TBH it doesn't matter where it goes as long as it never comes into contact with the fish bags.


----------



## Liquid

MrVampire181 said:


> There's debate on where the heat pack should go. Linda Olson (transhipper in the US) puts them under, however the heat pack instructions say to place them on the box lid. I've done experiments with them and TBH it doesn't matter where it goes as long as it never comes into contact with the fish bags.


So what goes inbetween the heat pad and the bag? Newspaper? Also, where can I buy those fish bags at?


----------



## MrVampire181

I use newspaper as packing material.

I buy all my shipping supplies from www.kensfish.com. I use the 4" x 18" bags.


----------



## tanseattle

I just got three female and 1 male plaket from California yesterday. This is the first time I buy over the internet. Cannot find any good plaket in Seattle.


----------



## marktrc

MrVampire181 said:


> I use newspaper as packing material.
> 
> I buy all my shipping supplies from www.kensfish.com. I use the 4" x 18" bags.


do you use 2 or 3 mil bags?

ah nvm i see its only a small price diff. may as well get the thicker ones.


----------



## MrVampire181

I use 2mil. 3mil are harder to tie and leak more easily.


----------



## Aahnay

In the summer going from e coast to idaho, can you do priority? and does it need a cold pack? Will a young fish be ok?

Not sure if this is the place to post. Also, what about shipping snails? Are they as fragile as Betta? I was asked if they could b3 shipped in a priority box. I assume yes if it has room for insulation in the form of bubbles, or peanuts? I dont really know though.


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I found this on a different website i think but it might have been on here but very helpful


----------



## Aahnay

Umm, the link?


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

Don't know the link but exact same instructions and pics try google how to ship a betta you might find it


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thanks! I hope I get to ship something.


----------



## titolatino1970

any tips on shipping i got the basics down i live in the adirondacks of ny where it been a lil cold already what temps do you not ship in


----------



## Little Leaf

Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## titolatino1970

whats the survival chances of shipping fish in this weather 72 hr heatpacks for priority and 40hr ones for express i live in the adirondacks and its preaty cold already im also interested in your shipping expierences thanks in advance t


----------



## bryzy

Where do you purchase the bags?


----------



## polukoff

I buy them off aquabid, if you just need a few you can go hustle them off the employees at Petsmart. Make sure you ask for the small ones.


----------



## bryzy

Ok. My plans have been set aside 4 now


----------



## Sena Hansler

I do have a question. I have looked up shipping fish and came across polystyrene insulation, plus styrofoam. Is there anything different? I know polystyrene is usually used for houses.

Now, since we in Canada seem to be having some troubles with the shipping companies we desperately need to over compensate for their lack of care. 

Would "LIVE FISH" labelled on the outside cause more of a problem, because they feel an urge to check it out? Are we able to label "keep at room temperature" or something like that on the outside? 

I'm also going to do test runs on which packing method works best.


----------



## Syriiven

polukoff said:


> I buy them off aquabid, if you just need a few you can go hustle them off the employees at Petsmart. Make sure you ask for the small ones.


Hi, just a quick question - when they hip to you from aquabid, do they come to your door or is there specific shippers you need to go to in order to pick up your fish?

Sorry for the bother, just a little confused (especially since it's winter in canada) and wasn't sure where to post the question and since you deal with aquabid...


----------



## Goldie2nd

This is helpful and very informative thank you


----------



## trilobite

I read somewhere that the heat packs require O2 to work, however in their box they will only have enough O2 for a few hours. Should I poke a hole in the box to allow air to get in so the heat pack can keep heating?


----------



## justmel

It's getting hot where I am and I'm needing to ship a few bettas soon, so I was wondering about ice (cold) pack. When should we use them? Anything different with them from heat packs? And finally, does anyone know where I can buy some? Maybe a link to show me what I am looking for?

Thank you.


----------



## sushiisaboss75

What if you live in Florida and shipping in Florida? Could I put a cooling pack?


----------



## peachii

sushiisaboss75 said:


> What if you live in Florida and shipping in Florida? Could I put a cooling pack?


This time of year I wouldn't think a cool pack would be needed. Shipping in Florida should be fine to just ship in an insulated or padded box. So long as temps don't drop extremely cold the betta will be more than fine during shipping.


----------



## titolatino1970

what the coldest temp you've ever shipped bettas and did they make it to there destination alive


----------



## Bailmint

Where do you get the styrofoam?


----------



## kevonnn

Home Depot or Lowes sells 1/2" thick EPS sheets. They come in 4'x8' sheets for ~$10. All you need is a razor blade to cut it, but you will eat blades pretty quickly as foam of this nature is a plastic.


----------



## LotsOfBubbles

I am quite surprised at the small size of the bags used in Post #1.

How long can a Betta survive in that? It does not say in Post #1 but I think it should.


----------



## BettaBoy51

they can live for about 3-5 day in there i use 2 inch bags and a betta got stuck in the mail for 5 days and he was fine. that looks like a 4 inch bag


----------



## hrutan

They can live for a long time in those small bags, as long as they were properly fasted before shipping so that water pollution remains at a minimum. As a matter of fact, that bag looks larger than the ones I use, and has more water in it. I've heard tales of people who had fish lost in the mail for a week or more and they arrived safely, if a little worse for wear. The longest one that I've heard about was three weeks. No joking! These are tough little guys and most of them sleep the time away, soothed by the darkness in the shipping box.


----------



## LotsOfBubbles

Wow! That is truly remarkable! Without this knowledge, if I put a Betta in a bag like that I'd start to get a little worried after about 6 hours! :lol:


----------



## hrutan

I certainly wouldn't _depend _on their long-term safety, but a short trip through Priority mail is safe enough.


----------

